# Thousands Of Bodies Wash Upon The Shores



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2011)

The Japanese really have it hard now-a-days with the double whammy of the earthquake and resulting tsunami... aftermath is beginning to show. Bodies that were washed out to sea are now returning to the shorelines. Funeral parlors are being maxxed out as rescuers are still trying to dig through the mud and rubble. 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/ap_on_bi_ge/as_japan_earthquake

On top of all that, starvation, intense cold, potential nuclear disaster they gotta worry about the bodies of the dead to head off a potential epidemic of disease. As well as a recession which will cause lots of head/heart-aches.
Granted that they haven't had a serious crisis like this one since WWII.

Then you have the fact that the earthquake had shifted the planet's center and now we're spinning faster and faster... http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...pans-earthquake-shifted-balance-of-the-planet


----------

